# How often does your pup go potty?



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds like an odd question but Zeus is 15 weeks old and I take him out about every hour and a half to go pee. And he also goes #2 at least 6 to 7 times a day. Is this normal? I used to feed him purina puppy chow. But for the last 2 weeks his on 4 health. Which has no corn, wheat, soy none of that stuff. What do you think? And whats yalls exp?


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

First question is, do you free feed? If you do stop. Feeding 2x a day, he will have more predictable potty times and make potty training easier. And his system will be on a schedule too.


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

teasha said:


> First question is, do you free feed? If you do stop. Feeding 2x a day, he will have more predictable potty times and make potty training easier. And his system will be on a schedule too.


Nope I feed him first thing in the morning around 7:30am and then around 5:30pm. He eats around 2 1/2 to 3 cups total per day. SO......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

2 1/2 to 3 cups a day is a lot of food for a 15 week old pup. How much does he weigh?


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Christos0320 said:


> Nope I feed him first thing in the morning around 7:30am and then around 5:30pm. He eats around 2 1/2 to 3 cups total per day. SO......


Ok IMO that is too much. We feed our pups 1 cup 2x day and our adults 2.5 cups 2x day. It does vary a bit depending on size but if you overfeed then they tend to have piles and piles of feces.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree teasha when we had adult dogs our dogs got about 2.5 cups a day. I have a pup now he get's about a cup a day that's all they need anymore than that and not only will you have a pup using the bathroom all day long you also run the risk of having an overweight dog too. What are you feeding? And what is the recommended feeding amount based on his weight on the bag?


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

teasha said:


> Ok IMO that is too much. We feed our pups 1 cup 2x day and our adults 2.5 cups 2x day. It does vary a bit depending on size but if you overfeed then they tend to have piles and piles of feces.


I say 2 1/2 to 3 cups realistically its probably 2 cups. cause i fill up his bowl in the morning which consists of 2 1/2 cups which I have measured. Then he eats about 1/3 of it in the morning and eats most of the rest in the evening. so anywhere from 2 to 2 1/4 more realistic. And he weighs about 23lbs. I'll find out the exact amount tomorrow. It's his last vet visit for a yr.


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am feeding him 4 health which is made by diamond naturals. it says for a put weighing 20-30 lbs feed 2 1/2 -3 cups per day so thats what I'm feeding him. Also he has gas constantly. lol


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

But his coat looks amazing and he does not look fat at all. And again the food doesnt have any fillers to my knowledge. 

Ingredients:
Lamb, lamb meal, egg product, ground rice, cracked pearled barley, millet, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potato protein, potatoes, oatmeal, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberry powder, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 27.0% (min.), Crude Fat 15.0% (min.), Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.2% (min.), Calcium 1.2% (min.), Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% (min.), DHA (Docosahexaenoic acid)* 0.05% (min.), Moisture 10.0% (max.), Crude Fiber 3.0% (max.), Phosphorus 1.2% (max.), Phosphorus 1.0% (min.), Zinc 150 mg/kg (min.), L-Carnitine* 30 mg/kg (min.), Selenium 0.4 mg/kg (min.), Vitamin E 150 IU/kg (min.).
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO dog food nutrient profile.

Caloric Content:
3,656 kcal/kg (342 kcal/cup).

Feeding instructions:
This is a suggested recommended daily portion. You may need to feed slightly more or less, depending on your dog's activity level and overall fitness. Be sure to provide plenty of fresh, clean water daily. Be sure to consult with a veterinarian if you have questions.

Dog's Weight - Daily Amount
Weight -- 6 to 11 weeks -- 3 to 4 months -- 5 to 7 months -- 8 to 12 months
3 to 5 lb. -- 1 to 1-1/3 -- 3/4 to 1-1/4 -- 2/3 to 3/4 -- 1/2 to 2/3 cups
5 to 10 lb. -- 1-1/3 to 2-1/4 -- 1-1/4 to 2 -- 3/4 to 1-1/3 -- 2/3 to 1 cups
10 to 20 lb. -- 2-1/4 to 3-1/2 -- 2 to 3 -- 1-1/3 to 2 1/4 -- 1 to 1-3/4 cups
20 to 30 lb. -- 3-1/2 to 4-2/3 -- 3 to 4 -- 2-1/4 to 3 -- 1-3/4 to 2-1/3 cups
30 to 40 lb. -- 4-2/3 to 5-2/3 -- 4 to 5 -- 3 to 3-1/2 -- 2-1/3 to 2-3/4 cups
40 to 60 lb. -- N/A -- 5 to 6-1/2 -- 3-1/2 to 4-2/3 -- 2-3/4 to 3-2/3 cups
60 to 80 lb. -- N/A -- 6-1/2 to 7-3/4 -- 4-2/3 to 5-1/2 -- 3-2/3 to 4-1/2 cups
80 to 100 lb. -- N/A -- N/A -- 5-1/2 to 6-1/2 -- 4-1/2 to 5-1/4 cups
100 to 120 lb. -- N/A -- N/A -- 6-1/2 to 7 -- 5-1/4 to 5-3/4 cups
120 to 140 lb. -- N/A -- N/A -- 7 to 8 -- 5-3/4 to 6-1/2 cups
140 to 160 lb. -- N/A -- N/A -- 8 to 8 -3/4 -- 6-1/2 to 7 cups


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't go by what the bags say, they are always way off. IMO I would do one cup am and one cup pm. Give his food and give 15 minutes to eat, then pull it. Then next meal time repeat. Once his body adjusts you will see a difference.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

when i had onyx on kibble at that age he only got about 1-1.25 a day. granted he at the same age was drastically smaller!!! at 6mo he just scaled in at 26.1lbs. if he is doing good on it i truly dont know what to tell you. i am not as well educated as most of the owners here. seems like some grains are in your food, fillers? i am sure more educated people will chime in.

but to answer your thread title, at 6mo my 26lb staffy bull goes #2 maybe 2x and #1 2-4x at the most. depending on work load and heat conditions


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Me personally I don't think a growing pup needs anymore than 1 cup-1.5 cups. Usually with excessive gas it's something with the feed that is irritating their digestive tracks. Not a fan of anything manufactured by Diamond but that's just me. I don't know how much you spend on your feed but I would go with TOTW, Blue Buffalo, Innova Or EVO and cut back on the amount your feeding. But it's your pup you have to do what you think is best. Good luck to you


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's a pic of my little guy.


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

At 15 weeks old how often should you take out your pup to avoid having accidents in the house?


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Maybe I'm just so nervous for him to have accidents that I am taking him out every 1 1/2 hrs. But I have heard thats what I am supposed to do at his age.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Christos0320 said:


> At 15 weeks old how often should you take out your pup to avoid having accidents in the house?


I take mine out now every 2- 2 1/2 hours the older they get their bladder's strengthen and you won't need to take them out as much when he first got home it was about every 1 1/2 to 2 hours . Your little guy is handsome! Are you crate training him?


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I take mine out now every 2- 2 1/2 hours the older they get their bladder's strengthen and you won't need to take them out as much when he first got home it was about every 1 1/2 to 2 hours . Your little guy is handsome! Are you crate training him?


Yes he is being crate trained. And I realise as long as I wake up once in the middle of the night to let him out he has no accidents.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Christos0320 said:


> Yes he is being crate trained. And I realise as long as I wake up once in the middle of the night to let him out he has no accidents.


Yes I do the same thing as well. Also don't let them drink or eat anything 2-3 hours before bed!


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good. Well I think I'll let him eat no more than 2 cups per day no matter what. And hopefully that will slow it down. He may also just have a weak bladder? digestive system.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you leave water out all the time?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Christos0320 said:


> Sounds good. Well I think I'll let him eat no more than 2 cups per day no matter what. And hopefully that will slow it down. He may also just have a weak bladder? digestive system.


All young pups have weaker bladder's because they are not fully developed yet. They are babies so they can't hold it as long as an adult dog. The excessive gas could be from over feeding or it could be from the feed itself. Every dogs digestive track sensitivity will very from dog to dog. If the gas continues and becomes bothersome to you or you notice problems with the the coat, skin, or stools I would look into a different feed.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Around 10 days after I got onyx and using a clicker and treats it set it. He went to the door and waited. It has been that way ever since. Never mistAkes or anything. This is just how onyx more or less absorbed whAt I was interpering. He will not ever go #2 on walks or once. He hAs a working mindset


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

My pups at that age always went outside about every 45 minutes to an hour.... As for food I did 3/4 cup in the am and one cup in the evening and always at least 8 to 10 hours apart...


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the great advice. I think we have pushed it to every 2 hrs now. And he hasn't been having accidents at night anymore with me waking up at around 5am to let him out then I go back to sleep till around 7am. The only time its getting to be annoying now is when I am away from the house for say more than 3 hrs he always goes potty in his crate


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

did you see the other post i have on the last thread you indicated problems with this, i believe your kennel is to large, he needs something he can stand turn around and lay down in , not enough room to walk around or play in


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno is having Pee issues too, I took him to the vet,and they can;t find anything wrong(new vet time)

I will take him outside,he will pee massive loads of pee,then come into the house,and not 5 min later pee a bunch on the carpet.

It's not a training issue,cause he is potty trained. Most of the time I don;t think he knows what he's doing.
I'm going to try just giving him ice cubes later in the day, see if this changes anything.
You can give your pup ice cubes later at night instead of water.

Also, I never go by what the bag says either. I fill Up Bruno's dish(it's not to big) and he eats till he's full,which usually leaves food in the dish,and I also only feed him twice a day.

He gets treats constantly too.

Do you give your pup treats? This could also be a factor.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

i just got a new pup she has been with us for 4 days be she has figured out if i say go potty and she goes potty then we get to go back in. i could take her out every 20 mins and say go potty and she will squeeze something out. it could just be he thinks every time you take him out he has to use the restroom.


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

tahoe262 said:


> i just got a new pup she has been with us for 4 days be she has figured out if i say go potty and she goes potty then we get to go back in. i could take her out every 20 mins and say go potty and she will squeeze something out. it could just be he thinks every time you take him out he has to use the restroom.


Now I completly agree with you hear. He has learned to go on command so well that every time we go out he 90% of the time goes. The problem I have is I am so nervous since he does make some mistakes in the house that I am having a hard time letting him go longer than 1 1/2hrs. So I think I'm gonna try to give it a little longer so that he can start building stronger bladder muscles and I have reduced the size of the cage

Here's a pic of how I have tried to reduce the size of my massive crate. I hope it works!


----------



## Christos0320 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry for the last pic being so big


----------

